# How to get a student visa



## manonmars1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Could you please tell me what are the steps i should follow to get a student visa, i want to get the longest period possible.

If there is any other option that will give me a longer period i would love to hear any suggestions

If MaidenScotland can send me the cell phone number in a private message, i just wanna ask a few questions

Thanks a lot


----------



## Mio (Jul 19, 2011)

But please writing this. I'm very interesting too.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Mio said:


> But please writing this. I'm very interesting too.


http://www.moiegypt.gov.eg/English/...vices/EkametAlAganeb/EkamaMo2kata4notTourism/

Also ask at the mogamma in tahrir square.


----------

